# Older Criterium 3.0...good first road bike?



## gtrdave (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi everyone, this is my first post here. Please, be kind. 

I've been riding for years, but primarily my seat time has been on 20" BMX (old days) and 26" mtb (past 10 years). I recently upgraded to a Cannondale 29er Caffine 4 mtb and I love it.
I've also recently been doing a bit of road riding and my primary wheels have been a cheapo GT ZuM 5 that I got at Performance Bike. It's been a decent bike overall, it's more in the commuter/flat-bar category. I stuck a set of 1.125 tires on it and they've definitely cut down on the rolling resistance, but I've come to terms that it's not a road bike, so I've been looking around...

...found what I believe to be a '90 Cannondale Criterium 3.0 locally. It's completely original including the Vetta seat and Shimano RX100 groupo components. It's a 63cm frame, but I'm 6'2" and the standover height is fine.
I took it for a test ride yesterday and everything works. Seems well cared for...or ignored...over the years.
The price seems reasonable ($300ish).
Question is: if the bike fits me, would this be a wise purchase for a first 'real' road bike?
Thanks.


----------



## learlove (Jan 18, 2009)

I had a 3.0 years ago (raced it from 91 to 93). The frame is a stiff ride and the handling is crit fast - that was the fad and hence the "criterium" designation. Mine was a 53cm that i built with dura ace and it was the fastest bike I ever owed.

If you ride it and it fits and you like the way it rides then go for it. hell if you wind up loving it get an ultegra group or rival and you'll have a kick butt crit bike to race. Then get yourself a nice steel ride like a serotta, IF, Merckx (find on on ebay) ect. and use that for long rides where you want comfort over the stiffness that the 3.0 will provide.

good luck

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2081919#post2081919

FWIW my red 3.0 is about half way down the page


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

gtrdave said:


> ...found what I believe to be a '90 Cannondale Criterium 3.0 locally. It's completely original including the Vetta seat and Shimano RX100 groupo components. It's a 63cm frame, but I'm 6'2" and the standover height is fine.
> I took it for a test ride yesterday and everything works. Seems well cared for...or ignored...over the years.
> The price seems reasonable ($300ish).
> Question is: if the bike fits me, would this be a wise purchase for a first 'real' road bike?
> Thanks.


I have the same bike, but in a 60 cm. I rode it until late 2007, when I replaced it with a System 6. The bikes are way fast, and handle like an F1 car. The RX100 group lasted forever. The bike was about $475 new - on sale.

Some things you should be aware of with this bike, none of which are a big deal:

-The frame is not forgiving. That crit frame is one of the stiffest C-dale ever made. It also comes with a steel fork, which is painful when it takes a pothole. A few years back I bought a Look carbon fork on closeout and put it on the bike which made it way, WAY more comfy. It likely dropped a pound of weight too.

-It has 126mm rear dropouts, with 7 speed, which is rare. Just take good care of your rear hub in case you need to lace a new wheel.

-Because it is a crit bike, it doesn’t track a straight line as well as others.

-They have a real short toptube. Since you are buying a 63cm, you might be OK. Keep it in mind though, because you may need a longish stem.

Like I said, I rode mine for 17 years and loved it. I think I may convert mine to a single speed.

I would buy it, but you might want to talk down the price a tad. Please post a photo.:thumbsup:


----------



## gtrdave (Jul 22, 2009)

robertburns3 said:


> I would buy it, but you might want to talk down the price a tad. Please post a photo.:thumbsup:


Yes, I've done some checking around and it seems that they typically sell for $175 to $225 used. It is in excellent condition, so I may offer the seller $225 and see what he says.
And, yes, I'll post up pics if I get it.
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

I had one in a 56cm size, it was a very fast bike (I recall!), loved it then I got it stolen, but not after I cracked one on the chain stay, Cannondale sent me a replacement frame,

goood luck!


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

gtrdave said:


> Yes, I've done some checking around and it seems that they typically sell for $175 to $225 used. It is in excellent condition, so I may offer the seller $225 and see what he says.
> And, yes, I'll post up pics if I get it.
> Thanks for the replies.


FYI-
If you look at my avatar, it is the bike in the background. My system 6 is in the foreground. They look very similar.


----------



## gtrdave (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, I've made an offer on the R400. Now I wait for a response.
In the mean time, I test road a used Trek 1000 that's for sale locally (very nice, too, imho) and then hopped on my friend's titanium Litespeed...wow, what a bike.
There's also a new and very discounted Scott S40 that I'm considering.
Oh, what to do???


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

gtrdave said:


> Well, I've made an offer on the R400. Now I wait for a response.
> In the mean time, I test road a used Trek 1000 that's for sale locally (very nice, too, imho) and then hopped on my friend's titanium Litespeed...wow, what a bike.
> There's also a new and very discounted Scott S40 that I'm considering.
> Oh, what to do???


Those early Trek Aluminum lugged frames are very desireable in good condition. Those may actually be the best ever Aluminums made (IMO). I had a 1200 and then got a Cannondale because the 3.0 was lighter, looking back I wish I could have hung onto that Trek (it was also a size too big for me, it was my first road bike). I still see those early Trek Aluminum frames from time to time in the shop, they hold the test of time well, although many of them have 126mm rear frame spacing, which limits wheel choices back there. I admire the early Trek Aluminum frames for there space age tubing used in the front triangle, really nice stuff! I wish they would do that again, rather than all these welded frames these days, which I bet are more prone to failure.


----------

